# Moonshine



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 9, 2020)

just a goofy question. Are old moonshine jugs worth anything?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 9, 2020)

Generally speaking no, unfortunately.  Unless there's something special about them.


----------



## coreya (Jul 10, 2020)

depends on whats on the jug, where it was made, what part of country your in etc. They all have value but it depends on many factors.


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 10, 2020)

Okay, thanks. I have one that I found and I think I’m going to keep it because I barely ever find intact ones. It doesn’t have a manufacturer, nor does it have a unique design. I’m gonna keep it and put flowers in it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 10, 2020)

coreya said:


> depends on whats on the jug, where it was made, what part of country your in etc. They all have value but it depends on many factors.


Wait what sort of moonshine jug are you referring to?  I was thinking of those brown screw-top jugs like soda fountain syrup came in, which I can't imagine having any value.

Edit: I realize now you're probably referring to the stoneware jugs like these:




Yeah those can definitely have value if marked, but the unmarked ones tend to be too large and common to unload for much more than a few bucks in my experience.


----------

